# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Ηλεκτρονικά Εξαρτήματα >  > [Πωλείται / Καινούριο] Legrand Πρίζα δικτύου UTP 1xRJ45 CAT6 Λευκή

## mesazon

Legrand Πρίζα δικτύου UTP 1xRJ45 CAT6 Λευκή
Καινούρια / Σφραγισμένη, υπάρχουν 2 τεμάχια διαθέσιμα

info
https://www.legrand.com/ecatalogue/0...-category.html

Τιμή τεμαχίου: 5 ευρώ

076561-LEGRAND-1000.jpg

IMG_1610.jpg

IMG_1611.jpg

----------

